# Signature Rules



## Gnomey (Jul 2, 2009)

Please read before creating a signature.


Maximum Size  600*200 pixels


No Advertising or Swear words permitted
No nudity


Upload Here: http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/si...ial-sig-avatar-test-thread-continued-795.html
To Add it to Your posts follow these Instructions: http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/signature-general-pics-upload/new-how-make-siggy-33663.html


Create a Thread if You Have a Request it will be dealt with. It will happen quicker if you post material and ideas with which can be worked with.


----------

